# Are Nickel Iron batteries a sham?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I came across these videos calling out Nickel Iron batteries as total hype, not that most people into solar defend Nickel Iron as their battery of choice, from what I've read very few people go with that chemistry. But anyway, I had them ranked neck & neck with LiFePO4s as the dream set up (with different pros & cons), not anymore after watching these vids. I'd definitely go with LiFePO4 instead now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not an expert, but looks like Wikipedia nailed it:

"Due to its low specific energy, poor charge retention, and high cost of manufacture, other types of rechargeable batteries have displaced the nickel–iron battery in most applications."


----------

